# 04 GTO Stock vs JBA catback Video



## SanBernoGTO (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a video of my stock catback vs Jba catback. It's on an 04 and it's stock otherwise. 

Here's the video:



Here's link if that doesn't work:
http://s71.photobucket.com/albums/i150/gotglamis/?action=view&current=StockVSJBA.flv


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

JBA's sound mean.....


----------

